# Prismacolor VS Copic



## phoxxz (Oct 17, 2008)

Pretty much what the title says.  I know copics are more expensive - but are they really THAT much better? I'm dying to use markers and just want to know everyone's opinion on the two biggest marker brands. 

If you have any other brands that work well that ARENT like a BAGILLION dollars, you may add so :3


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 17, 2008)

prismas might be good for practice just to get used to the media, and the colors match with the prisma pencils better if you want to combine media, but...
yes, copics are that much better.


----------



## reynard86 (Oct 17, 2008)

When it comes to art supplies more often than not the higher the cost the better the product.  If you're serious with what you want to do make sure you have the best tools for the job.

I do agree with Hanazawa; Prismacolor markers would be a good starting point to get some practice in, but I would highly recommend investing in the better product if you're serious about getting into markers.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I use prismas just because they are cheaper and the art store i live near sells 'em a lot. 

But I did use copics once and they were HEAVENLY!!! They have a brush-like tip. well, at least the ones i used did.


----------



## Katastrofeas (Feb 20, 2009)

I just made a post about this a few minutes ago. I'm using Tria markers. 

Those bitches are 5 euros a pop, but they seem pretty nice.  They are refillable, replaceable tips, and all that good stuff.  They seem solid, but I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 20, 2009)

imo markers are pretty awful in general.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> They have a brush-like tip. well, at least the ones i used did.



Ya, they have a round-tip that's flexible, like a nylon-bristle paintbrush.


----------



## Inky Neko (Feb 25, 2009)

I've used both and copics blend much better and just look much crisper and cleaner in general. I've combined them in the past, but it's usually pretty obvious. ^^; 
Prismacolors have a nasty habit of bleeding in my experience, where as copics tend to flow almost like watercolor in a pen.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Feb 28, 2009)

Prismacolor isn't working as well for me as i thought. Good thing it was a gift ,instead of wasting my own money. I have yet to try Copic.


----------



## Sarakazi (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm glad I saw this topic. I've been thinking of investing in a larger set of Prismacolors, but I think I'm going to look into Copics now.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 3, 2009)

I got one Prismacolor, and a few different copics.

Side by side, I appreciate copics way more.
Copics don't bleed as much, plus, you can buy refill ink (which is a big plus) it'll save you in the long run. It's just the short run, that's the problem.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 3, 2009)

I find the caps on Copics rather flimsy, but then again I prefer Trias. 3 nice tips, including a very fine line one


----------



## Undying Song (Mar 3, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I find the caps on Copics rather flimsy, but then again I prefer Trias. 3 nice tips, including a very fine line one



This! Furthermore, I've come to discover that Copics dry out much more quickly than Trias do. If we were to compare Prismacolor markers to Copics, then Prismacolors outlast. Copics do have the wonderful brush tip, but I'm not too sure if I'll ever be purchasing more Copics again, due to how quickly they dry out.

Prismacolor and Tria markers simply seem to have more ink-life.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 3, 2009)

Undying Song said:


> This! Furthermore, I've come to discover that Copics dry out much more quickly than Trias do. If we were to compare Prismacolor markers to Copics, then Prismacolors outlast. Copics do have the wonderful brush tip, but I'm not too sure if I'll ever be purchasing more Copics again, due to how quickly they dry out.
> 
> Prismacolor and Tria markers simply seem to have more ink-life.



You can refill copics though.
:\
And as long as you take care of them, they should last a great while.
Ink refills aren't that much, and they refill a marker about 6 times.


----------



## Undying Song (Mar 3, 2009)

Ryuskrew said:


> You can refill copics though.
> :\
> And as long as you take care of them, they should last a great while.
> Ink refills aren't that much, and they refill a marker about 6 times.



Where I am, I can't find the Copic refills anywhere. Only online, which is (again, for me) inconvenient.

The tip on the Copic markers are also flimsy, when compared to the Tria tip.
The Copic color selection, overall, is dull when compared to the richer / more vibrant colors that I've found available in the Tria color selection. (Edit: Tria markers are also refillable)

To be perfectly honest, ALL markers (Tria, Copic, Prismacolor, etc.) aren't meant to last.. Considering how much they cost when compared to other artistic media, they're quite expensive. The colors, once laid down, fade much more quickly again, when compared to other media, such as paint and colored pencil.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 4, 2009)

you know, i prefer sharpies. i mean, if you can learn to manipulate markers correctly, sharpies can do wonders.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 4, 2009)

Ryuskrew said:


> You can refill copics though.
> :\
> And as long as you take care of them, they should last a great while.
> Ink refills aren't that much, and they refill a marker about 6 times.



You can refill Trias too actually.


----------



## Katastrofeas (Mar 5, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I find the caps on Copics rather flimsy, but then again I prefer Trias. 3 nice tips, including a very fine line one




Hey, sounds like you have tried both. 

As I already mentioned.  I am using Tria markers.  I got them because I couldn't find Prismas where I live, and at that point I had never heard of Copic. 

Anyway.  I'm pretty happy with them, and from what I understand at this point, Tria was a better choice over Prisma anyway. 

Here's my question. How do they compare to Copic?  I understand the big selling point for Copic is the brush tip.  Is the Copic brush tip any better than the one on Tria markers?

I really want to get a good comparison now that I only have 20something Tria markers. Should I consider switching to copic if I want to have the best available material, or is Tria pretty comperable?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2009)

Katastrofeas said:


> Hey, sounds like you have tried both.
> 
> As I already mentioned.  I am using Tria markers.  I got them because I couldn't find Prismas where I live, and at that point I had never heard of Copic.
> 
> ...



There are several things I do not like about the Copic Markers.

1. Too juicy. Often times it produces much more ink than desired. 
2. The caps, they aren't as snug as Trias and have been known to fall off more than my Trias
3. The tips. They do not have that extra fine tip Trias have.
4. They get rather sticky at times. I noticed Trias tend to work well with mixed media better than copics. I've been able to work with prismacolor pencils and Trias rather well without it getting too gunky, not the same with Copics.

Copics do have nice skin tones, but yeah, just because it comes from Japan and used by Clamp doesn't make it all that great. Trias also can be used with an airbrush like Copics.

Copic Multiliners however, are tech pens like Microns. I find that they produce a much better line that Microns. I think the only other tech pen that compares are Zig pens. So in terms of tech pens, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 14, 2009)

Getting a full pack with copics is a better idea.  Trying to blend  ones of, say, a 24 pack, is hard.  Missing colors in the chains make is difficult to blend, and you usually only have one or two colors for that chain.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 15, 2009)

I used to use prismas..tried copics, never went back. These things are ORGASMIC to use.  Refillable, so actually cheaper in the long run, so many nicer colors.. really, copics are WORTH it if you can get them.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 15, 2009)

One thing about copics: they bleed like a stuck pig.

Don't have any paper under them because they'll bleed through easily.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 15, 2009)

Ratte said:


> One thing about copics: they bleed like a stuck pig.
> 
> Don't have any paper under them because they'll bleed through easily.



Actually DO Have something under them unless you enjoy a colorful desk.


----------



## TopazThunder (Mar 15, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Actually DO Have something under them unless you enjoy a colorful desk.



Perhaps that is why many artist desks the tops are white...

Right now my only experience is with Prismas, but I want to get a good set of either Copics or Trias. I hear mixed things though, so I'm still not sure which is the better deal.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Actually DO Have something under them unless you enjoy a colorful desk.



Exactly.  So if it's in a pad of some sort, make sure to rip the page out or say good-bye to the rest of said pad.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Mar 19, 2009)

copics are not more expensive over time if you use them frequently.  If you count the marker and one refill, the cost comes out to $2.00 a filled marker or less.  in the case of prisma's, you'd have to buy a new marker at ~$3 a pop, and I find when they run out....they run out.  

Also, prismacolors have very poor colormatching.  A warm grey 10 is not a warm grey 10 from another lot.  It's very frustraiting when you find a marker you adore.  Copics are standardized.  

Lastly, copics _blend_.  I mean, in ways prismacolor couldn't hope to do.  I'd go as far to say that in the case of colori ng a darker-colored pic you need less transition colors because of how well they mix.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 19, 2009)

Clafier said:


> Perhaps that is why many artist desks the tops are white...
> 
> Right now my only experience is with Prismas, but I want to get a good set of either Copics or Trias. I hear mixed things though, so I'm still not sure which is the better deal.



Copic Marker Tips







Tria Marker Tips





Yes, I LOVE tria's fine line tip, they're also pretty durable, the caps are great and don't fall off as easily as Copics.


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 20, 2009)

My experience with TRIA fine tips is they have a hard time getting enough "ink" but yours there look thicker than the ones I used to have.




this model doesn't work very well on the extra tip at all, I am glad to see they revised the design

Oh hey, and TRIAs are also refillable.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> My experience with TRIA fine tips is they have a hard time getting enough "ink" but yours there look thicker than the ones I used to have.
> 
> this model doesn't work very well on the extra tip at all, I am glad to see they revised the design
> 
> Oh hey, and TRIAs are also refillable.



The model you are showing are the ones I used to have actually. (umm actually I think mine are older, lol!) I realized also, no matter what marker you get, it's always better to check them before buying the sets. I remember buying a set and got some bad markers. It's not good savings if you have to purchase f'd up markers in a set again. So now I just slowly buy individual ones and colors I know I can mix.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2009)

Those Trias look pretty sweet, but they are WAY out of my budget.

I only have a 24pack of Copics, so it's hard to blend them decently due to lack of missing hues.  :<


----------



## Katastrofeas (Mar 31, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Those Trias look pretty sweet, but they are WAY out of my budget.
> 
> I only have a 24pack of Copics, so it's hard to blend them decently due to lack of missing hues.  :<




I think Trias are cheaper than Copics.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2009)

Katastrofeas said:


> I think Trias are cheaper than Copics.



Yeah, when I last shopped for either, the Trias were about the same or less than Copics.


----------

